# Rechner startet nur ohne Grafikkarte.



## Ju1ius (3. August 2009)

System sysProfile: ID: 10052 - Jul1us
Es fing an damit, dass der PC in 3sek. Abständen aus und an ging, wenn ich versuchte ihn zu starten. Nach 3-6 Versuchen lief er dann meist völlig Problemlos, Spielen, Surfen etc. alles kein Problem, letzte Woche lief er dann nicht mehr an, ausser einmal, wobei ich ihn dann im Abgesicherten-Modus startete, um noch Daten zu sichern, was zum Glück noch gelang, danach war schluß. Netzteil BeQuite StraightPower600W ausgebaut, zum Händler gebracht, dieser testete es und stellte einen Defekt fest (spannungen fehlten auf einzelnen Adern oder waren falsch).
Neues Netzteil bekommen CobaNitrox 750W, eingebaut: gleiches Problem?
Einzelne RAM-riegel getestet (entweder alle oder keiner defekt) Problem besteht. Alle Komponenten die nicht zwingend benötigt werden abgeklemmt; Problem besteht. Die Grafikkarte ausgebaut Rechner startet (ohne Bild)?
Mit verdacht auf defekte Grafikkarte hab ich mir dann Samstag die HD4890 Toxic bestellt, heute angekommen und eingebaut, gleiches Problem?
Alle PCIe16x plätze getestet, Problem besteht, sprich sobald ich die Grafikkarte ausbaue oder sie nur nicht mit Strom versorge startet der Rechner (laut geräuschkulisse) normal. Andernfalls kommt nur dieses kurze zucken der LED's und lüfter zustande http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-8Ho1_8kIQ
der POST Code besagt: 8.7. "Check CPU Core Voltage"
Irgendwelche Fehlerlösungen? oder Ideen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2009)

ich würd ds problem eher beim board suchen. vlt. fehlt da noch ein stromstecker, oder das board hat nen defekt... der PC lief aber ne weile auch normal? 

vlt. mal nen cmos-reset am board machen (siehe handbuch)


----------



## Ju1ius (3. August 2009)

ich denke nun auch schon fast das es am MoBo liegt, wobei mich die Tatsache das der Rechner anläuft wenn die GraKa entfernt wird schon sehr stutzig macht...

CMOS Reset habe ich schon mehr mals hinter mir


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2009)

vlt. is irgendwas an der PCIe-anbindung nicht korrekt, oder die stromversorgung vom board eben für die slots.

btw: inwiefern "startet" der PC denn? hörst du dann, dass windows bis zur willkommen-melodie bootet?


und hast du mal ohne alle laufwerke versucht zu starten, dass du wenigstens bis ins BIOS kommst.


----------



## Ju1ius (3. August 2009)

ersteres glaube ich auch...
Sobald ich die grafikkarte eingebaut mit strom versorge tut sich nichts mehr, booten tut er ohne grafikkarte auch nicht aber dann laufen wenigstens die lüfter und festplatten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. August 2009)

Hast mal den anderen Slot versucht?


----------



## Ju1ius (3. August 2009)

Ja alle drei...


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. August 2009)

Hm, nicht gut...

Ich vermute, dass es das Board zerlegt hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Sehe ich so wie Stefan.
Teste deine Hardware mal mit einem anderen Board, wenn möglich, dann weißt du es genau.


----------



## Ju1ius (3. August 2009)

Werde ich tun, danke allen für die tips.


----------



## Ju1ius (8. August 2009)

Heute ist nun auch mein bestelltes ASUS Rampage Formula X48 angekommen, in voller Vorfreude alle zwingend benötigten Komponenten angeschlossen... NIX der gleiche Fehler!?
Ausgetauscht ist nun ein definitiv defektes Netzteil (BeQuiet 600W) Grafikkarte und Mainboard, bleibt also nur noch RAM und CPU als fehlerquelle. Meine befürchtung ist nun, dass es durch das defekte Netzteil alle Komponenten zerissen hat.
Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum der Rechner "normales Startverhalten" (natürlich ohne Bild) zeigt sobald man die Grafikkarte nicht mehr mit Strom versorgt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. August 2009)

GraKa defekt?


----------



## Ju1ius (8. August 2009)

eher weniger, die ist nämlich auch neu ich denke es ist der Ram oder die CPU


----------



## MARIIIO (12. November 2009)

Dann tausch mal immer EINE der Komponenten aus, n kumpel wird irgendwo was passendes haben, muss ja nur laufen und keine benchmarkrekorde aufstellen. Wenn du dann weist, wo die fehlerquelle liegt -> tauschen


----------

